# Wie schnell wachsen Forellen



## Fishbuddy (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo ich habe seit neustem einen Forellenteich ca 8x10 Meter
und habe kleine Forellen besetzt ca 15cm lang. Jetzt meine Frage wie schnell wachsen die Forellen pro Monat??? Würde sie gerne ab 30-35cm schlachten. Wie lange dauert es bis die Forellen diese Größe erreicht haben? Ich fütter sie 2-3 mal pro Woche mit Pellets.
Danke im Voraus
Mfg |supergri


----------



## angler patrick (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Forllen*

Also als wir damals noch einen Forellenweiher hatten, haben wir die Forellen jeden 2-3 Tag gefüttert, auch mit Pellets, und dann waren die im März/April besetzten 18 cm langen Forellen im Oktober/November schlachtreif, also 30-35 cm, so wie dus möchtest.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen.

MFG


----------



## nostradamus (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Forllen*

Hi,

es kommt immer auf den Teich/zulauf etc. und auch auf die Qualität sowie Menge des Futters drauf an. 

Nosta


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Forllen*

etwa mitte ende Oktober!


----------



## Honeyball (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Forellen*

Im Threadtitel sind sie mal eben um ein "e" gewachsen. :m


----------



## Fishbuddy (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Forellen*

Ok danke Leute


----------



## cl72 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Forellen*

Ich hab da mal eine Gegenfrage: Wie schnell wachsen Forellen wenn sie nicht mit Pellets etc. zugefüttert werden?? Ich habe vor ca. 4 Monaten Forellen in meinen Teich gesetzt (gutes natürliches Futterangebot vorhanden) und habe das Gefühl, dass die Forellen total mager sind und keinen Zentimeter gewachsen sind. Sind Zuchtforellen so an künstliches Futter konditioniert, dass sie kein "normales" Futter mehr aufnehmen??


----------



## feko (1. März 2014)

*AW: Wie schnell wachsen Forellen*

Hallo,also in meinem Naturteich sind Setzlinge im Herbst schon fast fangreif,im Frühjahr ganz sicher.
Es kommt aber immer drauf an,wie hoch die Besatzdichte ist,und was das Gewässer tatsächlich an Nahrung hergibt.
Bei mir geht es um 100 Forellen auf 2700 ².
Als ich vor ein paar Jahren mehr setzte,wurde das Wachstum sofort langsamer.
Meine Großforellen sind ca 70-80 cm groß,und ca 9-10 Jahre alt.
vg


----------

